# Holz für Gartenmöbel



## blackbird (18. März 2014)

Moin moin. 

Ich möchte für den Garten Liegen bauen und wüsste gern, welches Holz dafür am besten geeignet ist. 
Es soll eine möglichst glatte Oberfläche haben, vorzugsweise nicht behandelt werden müssen und darf gern ausbleichen/grau werden mit der Zeit. 
 
So in etwa sollte es aussehen. Weiß jemand vielleicht, nach welcher Sorte ich da schauen muss? 

Schöne Grüße aus Berlin,
Tim


----------



## laolamia (18. März 2014)

na da warten wir doch auf wuzzel 

ist ja die frage ob du tropenholz moechtest oder drauf verzichtest. 
laerche ist dann wohl eine gute wahl

gruss marco


----------



## blackbird (18. März 2014)

Hi Marco. 
Tropenholz muss es nicht sein. D.h. Lärche wäre ein Kandidat?
Schöne Grüße und vielen Dank in die Schweiz
Tim


----------



## laolamia (18. März 2014)

lass uns auf wuzzel warten der ist vom fach


----------



## blackbird (18. März 2014)

Hab zwischenzeitlich auch gesehen, dass Lärche ein Weichholz mit hohem Harzgehalt ist. Vielleicht nicht das beste für unbehandelte Gartenmöbel... 

Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Joachim (18. März 2014)

Ich klink mich mal mit ein - ich such Holz für ne Gartenbank-Reko...


----------



## laolamia (18. März 2014)

...Aufgrund seiner Beständigkeit gegen Witterung und Chemikalien wird Lärchenholz auch bei Außen- und Sonderanwendungen im Erd-, Brücken- und Wasserbau sowie für Lagerbehälter von Flüssigkeiten (Bottiche, Fässer), Kühltürmen und Silos verwendet. Ein historischer Verwendungszweck waren die Hauptbalken von Mühlenflügeln, für die das Holz aufgrund der Zähigkeit besonders geeignet ist. Hinzu kommen Rammpfähle, Masten, Eisenbahnschwellen sowie Nutzungen im Eisenbahn-, Schiffs- und Bootsbau, Holzspielgeräte auf Spielplätzen, Bodenbeläge (Deckings, Holzpflaster), Zäune, Palisaden und weitere Anwendungen, in denen Holz ohne Imprägnierung eingesetzt werden soll. Im Bergbau wird es zudem als Schachtholz und für Spurlatten eingesetzt, außerdem können Drechselwaren und Haushaltsgegenstände aus Lärchenholz gefertigt werden....

quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lärchenholz


----------



## blackbird (18. März 2014)

Also nicht zum Gartenmöbelbau geeignet... 
Na gut. 

Dann freu ich mich weiterhin über "sachdienliche Hinweise"... 

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## laolamia (18. März 2014)

wie kommst du zu dem schluss?
grade fuer den unbehandelten aussenbereich


----------



## blackbird (18. März 2014)

Hi Laolamia, 
aufgrund der "Grobheit" der aufgeführten Anwendungen... Da steht nicht ein Anwendungsbeispiel dabei, was irgendwie möbelhaftig wäre. Eisenbahnschwellen, Zäune, Bergbau, ... 
Außenbereich ja, aber nicht für Möbel laut der Beschreibung. 
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Joachim (18. März 2014)

???

Haushaltsgegenstände, Holzspielgeräte ... Es liegt doch bei dir, Tim, ob und wie du das Holz schleifst.  Lärche kann man auch streichen - ich werd das mal für die Gartenbank versuchen.


----------



## blackbird (18. März 2014)

Haushaltsgegenstände und Holzspielgeräte unterliegen aber klassischerweise nicht unbedingt dauerhaften Witterungseinflusses... 
Gerade Streichen wollte ich ja nicht - es soll ausbleichen / ausgrauen und unbehandelt bleiben. 
Vorzugsweise ein sehr hartes Holz. 
Schöne Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Joachim (18. März 2014)

Es ist zäh, man muss es nicht streichen und es wird grau in etwa 2 Jahren. Wir haben eine Lärchenverschalung an einer unserer Lagerhallen, die Bretter sind glatt und mitlerweile fast grau (unbehandelt). Sonne, Wind, Regen, Schnee ... kein Thema. Und preislich noch dazu atraktiv. 

Lärche ist ja auch deutlich schwerer als Fichte - nur mal für den Haptikvergleich.


----------



## blackbird (18. März 2014)

Ah, ok. Das ergab sich aber aus den bisherigen Posts und meinen anderen Recherchen so nicht für mich. 
Mit "glatt" meinst Du so glatt, dass man sich weder Haut noch Kleidung "verletzen" würde?
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Joachim (18. März 2014)

Dafür hat der Tischlergott das Schleifpapier erfunden.  Also ich sag jetzt mal: ja, glatt genug wenn du es nicht nur grob zusägen möchtest.


----------



## citty2904 (18. März 2014)

Hallo, schau doch mal nach Bossé!
Dauerhaft, gleichmäßiger Faserverlauf gut für den Aussenbereich.
Du brauchst allerdings einen guten Holzhändler.

Gruß Christian


----------



## RKurzhals (18. März 2014)

Hallo Tim,
Lärche finde ich auch als ein schönes Konstruktionsholz. Mit dem "Ausharzen" gebe ich Dir recht, das kann auch später noch passieren, wenn dicht unter der Oberfläche etwas "freiwittert". Damit landest Du bei tropischen Nadelhölzern oder einheimischen Laubbäumen. Von den einheimischen Arten sind Robinie und Eiche besonders verwitterungsresistent. Ich hatte eher Probleme, einen Händler in der Nähe zu finden. Vielleicht ist das der bessere Ansatz - wer hat in der Nähe zu einem guten Preis Holz für mich, das ich außen verwenden kann? Spätestens, wenn es keine Terassendiehlen (oder kein Leimholz ) sein sollen, endet bei vielen schon das Angebot.


----------



## blackbird (18. März 2014)

Hi Rolf. 
Ich denke, hier in Berlin sollte sich für alles ein Händler finden... 
Robinie und Eiche - ok. 
Vielen Dank für Deine Hinweise!
Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. März 2014)

Hi,
Was hältst Du von "Holz Possling"?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## blackbird (19. März 2014)

Hi Goldkäfer. 
Da hab ich die Stammkundenprozentekarte und kaufe gern bei denen ein. 
Warum fragst Du? 
Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. März 2014)

Hallo,Tim
Ich dachte, da kriegst Du Holz für dein Vorhaben.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## laolamia (19. März 2014)

hier....


----------



## blackbird (19. März 2014)

Hi Laolamia.
Danke für den Link. 
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Heidelberger (20. März 2014)

Dann gebe ich doch auch mal meine Erfahrungen zum besten -ich mache fast alles mit Lärche und behandle Holz im Außenbereich grundsätzlich nicht , auch die billigere Fichte Tanne nicht, wenn keine Staunässe -alles kein Problem -ist alles meistens eine Konstruktionsfrage ("konstruktiver Holzschutz") -so vermeide ich direkten Kontatk von Holz auf Holz, wenn ständig dem Regen ausgesetzt... Als Möbelholz zum Sitzen ist Lärche nur bedingt geeignet -das Harzen wurde angesprochen. Besser __ Douglasie -neigt weniger zum Harzen und hat sonst ähnliche Eigenschaften. Ganz toll, wenn man dran kommt -haben Sägewerke aber normal nicht: Robinie/Akazie -allerdings sehr hart und schwerer zu bearbeiten. Früher wurden Weinreben daran befestigt -das ist beständiger als jedes kesselrdruckimprägniertes Holz und hält selbst im Boden eingeschlagen eine Ewigkeit.
Kurz gesagt -ich würde Douglasie nehmen (ist meistens im Sägwerk vorrätig) und darauf achten, dass Wasser gut abfließen kann und das Holz leicht abtrocknet.
Martin


----------



## blackbird (20. März 2014)

Hallo Martin,
vielen Dank für Deine Ausführung! 
Robinie wurde ja vorher auch schon mal genannt und von dem, was ich sonst noch gelesen hab, glaub ich, wäre das bisher mein Favorit.
__ Douglasie und Robinie werd ich mir mal genauer ansehen. 
Viele Grüße,
Tim


----------



## minimuelli (21. März 2014)

Hallo Tim,

Für mich sieht das auf dem Bild (Beitrag1) und Deiner Anforderungen an das Holz ganz klar nach Bankirai aus.
Das ist hart, hat eine glatte Oberfläche, splittert nicht, braucht nich behandelt zu werden, wird bei nicht behandeln silber-grau im laufe der Zeit allerdings ist diese nicht ganz billig und es ist ein Tropen-Hartholz. Welches allerdings auch aus extra Plantagen kommt.... manchmal 

Ich habe mit diesem Holz an unserer Terasse am vorigen Haus die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Bei unserem jetzigen Haus habe ich an unserem Teich allerdings __ Douglasie verwendet.... des Preises wegen.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## blackbird (21. März 2014)

Hi Lars, 
Bangkirai haben wir auch für Poolterasse und Würfel verwendet.
Das Holz von dem Möbel auf dem Bild machte mir an sich nicht den Eindruck Bangkirai zu sein, aber vielleicht hab ich mich zu sehr von der Terrassendielenriffelung ablenken lassen...
Grüße, Tim


----------

